# Επισκευή Συσκευών Εικόνας > Οθόνη Η/Υ > [Οθόνη Samsung] Λειτουργία UPS ;;;;

## DimMani

_Αντικατέστησα τις παλιές μπαταρίες στο_ _UPS__ με νέες , ίδιων προδιαγραφών . Όταν πέφτει το ρεύμα(εδώ που κατοικώ είναι πολύ συχνό φαινόμενο) , ο Η/Υ δεν σβήνει , μαυρίζει η οθόνη και επανέρχεται μόνον όταν επανέλθει το ρεύμα και πατήσω_ _enter__ . Όταν είναι σε κανονική λειτουργία , μαυρίζει μεν η οθόνη λόγω του_ _energy_ _saver__ , αλλά μόλις πατήσω_ _enter__ επανέρχεται . Υπάρχει και χειρότερο , δεν σώζει ότι εργασία έχω σε εξέλιξη . Τι κάνω λάθος ; Ευχαριστώ ._

----------


## manolo

Μια διευκρίνηση: όταν πέφτει το ρεύμα λες ότι μαυρίζει η οθόνη...δηλαδή σβήνει τελείως η οθόνη - σβήνει και το ενδεικτικό led λειτουργίας, δεν τροφοδοτείται καθόλου; - ή μπαίνει σε energy saver mode όπως όταν δεν γίνεται χρήση;

----------

DimMani (28-06-18)

----------


## νεκταριοος

φιλε δημητρη πες μας και τι ups   και ποσα va  ειναι  η καμια φοτο 1μπαταρια η 2? εβαλες το καλοδιο που συνδεει το ups με τον υπολογιστη ?αν το εβαλες για βγαλτο να δουμε πως θα αντιδρασει? αυτα , μαζι με τα  ups δινουν κα cd rom με προγραμα αυτα...............

----------

DimMani (28-06-18)

----------


## mikemtb73

Μήπως η οθόνη  τροφοδοτείται από απλή πριζα Εκτός του ups? 

Sent from my SM-J710F using Tapatalk

----------

DimMani (28-06-18)

----------


## DimMani

Σας ευχαριστώ όλους και απαντώ σε όλους . _Όχι δεν σβήνει το ενδεικτικό_ _led__ κι αυτό είναι το παράξενο , όταν δε επανέλθει το ρεύμα , λειτουργεί σαν να μην συμβαίνει τίποτα . Οπότε λειτουργεί σαν να μπαίνει στην διαδικασία_ _energy_ _saver__ . Αγόρασα το_ _UPS__ από τον Κωτσόβολο τον Αύγουστο του 15' . Είχε μέσα ένα μικρό_ _CD__ πανομοιότυπο με αυτό που αγόρασα το 12'από το ΠΛΑΊΣΙΟ/__TURBOX__ . Και στα 2_ _CD__ αναγράφεται , "__Apply_ _to_ _the_ _following_ _Operation_ _Sytems__..." όμως το_ _Windows__ 7 , που έχω δεν συμπεριλαμβάνεται .                                                                                                          Ναι έβαλα το καλώδιο που συνδέει τον ΗΥ με το_ _UPS__ . Θα πειραματισθώ αργότερα βγάζοντάς το , αν εν τω μεταξύ δεν βρω λύση .                                                                                                                                                                    Ναι τροφοδοτώ ανέκαθεν την οθόνη με ξεχωριστή πρίζα , επειδή μου είπαν(νομίζω από το ΠΛΑΙΣΙΟ) , ότι τραβάει πολύ ρεύμα και δεν ενδείκνυται .                                                                                                                                      Έβαλα 2 πανομοιότυπες μπαταρίες με τις προηγούμενες , που αγόρασα απ'αυτή την ιστοσελίδα : https://www.batterypro.gr/ell/produc...-7.0AH-SPA12-7           Οι_ _SUNLIGHT__ , εξ'όσων γνωρίζω , παράγονται από εργοστάσιο του Γερμανού , ο οποίος Γερμανός/__Cosmote__ , ειρήσθω εν παρόδω , τις πουλάει πολύ ακριβότερα , 19€ εκάστη .._

----------


## p270

αρα η οθονη αν καταλαβαινω καλα δεν ειναι συνδεδεμενη επανω στο ups οποτε καλα κανει σβηνει αν αυτο ειναι το θεμα

το pc σβηνει ; αν οχι πρεπει συντομα να κανεις save την εργασια που κανεις γιατι δεν κραταει παρα πολυ αναλογα βεβαια και το ups που εχεις 

πες μας ποιο

----------

DimMani (28-06-18)

----------


## DimMani

> αρα η οθονη αν καταλαβαινω καλα δεν ειναι συνδεδεμενη επανω στο ups οποτε καλα κανει σβηνει αν αυτο ειναι το θεμα
> 
> το pc σβηνει ; αν οχι πρεπει συντομα να κανεις save την εργασια που κανεις γιατι δεν κραταει παρα πολυ αναλογα βεβαια και το ups που εχεις 
> 
> πες μας ποιο


Το pc ΔΕΝ σβηνει , μόνο η οθόνη . Προ της αλλαγής των μπαταριών , το "προλάβαινα" και επανήρχετο χωρίς ρεύμα ΔΕΗ. Άσε που μου κράταγε αντίγραφα των μη "saved" εργασιών . Είναι Bitmore , ελπίζω να βοηθούν οι παρακάτω φωτογραφίες .

----------


## p270

το save πρεπει να το κανεις εσυ οπως καταλαβαινεις η οθνη σβηνει γιατι δεν ειναι πανω στο ups

----------

DimMani (28-06-18)

----------


## DimMani

> το save πρεπει να το κανεις εσυ οπως καταλαβαινεις η οθνη σβηνει γιατι δεν ειναι πανω στο ups


_Επαναλαμβάνω ότι , τροφοδοτώ ανέκαθεν την οθόνη με ξεχωριστή πρίζα , επειδή μου είπαν(νομίζω από το ΠΛΑΙΣΙΟ) , ότι τραβάει πολύ ρεύμα και δεν ενδείκνυται . Είναι σωστό ; Ή πρέπει να βάλω την οθόνη στο_  ups και γιατί ; Ευχαριστώ .

----------


## klik

Αν δεν βαλεις την οθονη στο ups, πως θα κανεις τερματισμο; στα τυφλα; Αν μπορείς, καντο... αν δεν μπορεις τοτε φυσικα πρεπει να ειναι στο ups η οθονη.
Το ups σου είναι ψιλοχαλια, οποτε ισως να μην τα σηκωνει και τα δυο (εδω δεν είναι σίγουρο αν σηκώνει το ενα μονο...)

----------


## DimMani

> Αν δεν βαλεις την οθονη στο ups, πως θα κανεις τερματισμο; στα τυφλα; Αν μπορείς, καντο... αν δεν μπορεις τοτε φυσικα πρεπει να ειναι στο ups η οθονη.
> Το ups σου είναι ψιλοχαλια, οποτε ισως να μην τα σηκωνει και τα δυο (εδω δεν είναι σίγουρο αν σηκώνει το ενα μονο...)


Τι πρέπει να πάρω κι πόσο κοστίζει για να ξεφύγω από το "ψιλοχάλια" ;

----------


## p270

κατι πολυ ποιο δυνατο απο αυτο που εχεις και αν μπορεις επωνυμο

----------


## DimMani

> κατι πολυ ποιο δυνατο απο αυτο που εχεις και αν μπορεις επωνυμο


Αν δεν σου κάνει κόπο πες μου συγκεκριμένη μάρκα , τύπο και ότι άλλο χρειάζεται .

----------


## p270

apc υπαρχουν και αλλα

----------


## DimMani

> το save πρεπει να το κανεις εσυ οπως καταλαβαινεις η οθνη σβηνει γιατι δεν ειναι πανω στο ups


Αν τροφοδοτήσω την οθόνη από το συγκεκριμένο UPS τι θα συμβεί ; Θα καεί το UPS , η οθόνη , ή τι άλλο ; Ή απλά δεν θα λειτουργήσει ;

----------


## p270

Το ups δεν καιγετακ απλα αν δεν εχει την απαιτουμενη υσχη θα κλείνει πριν προλαβεις να σωσεις τις εργασιες σου οποτε οποτε πρεπει να αγορασεις ενα που να εχει υσχη τουλαχιστον μισο παραπανω απο την καταναλωση που εχουν οι συσκευες που θα βαλεις επανω στο upd

----------


## DimMani

> Το ups δεν καιγετακ απλα αν δεν εχει την απαιτουμενη υσχη θα κλείνει πριν προλαβεις να σωσεις τις εργασιες σου οποτε οποτε πρεπει να αγορασεις ενα που να εχει υσχη τουλαχιστον μισο παραπανω απο την καταναλωση που εχουν οι συσκευες που θα βαλεις επανω στο upd



Τι αφορά το "μισο παραπανω" ;

----------


## p270

Αν χρειαζεσαι 1000watt ας πουμε καλο θα ηταν να εχεις εια ανοχη προς τα επανω παρε ενα 1300watt παραδειγμα δινω

----------


## DimMani

> Αν χρειαζεσαι 1000watt ας πουμε καλο θα ηταν να εχεις εια ανοχη προς τα επανω παρε ενα 1300watt παραδειγμα δινω


Επειδή έχεις να κάνεις με άσχετο , πως αποφασίζω τι χρειάζομαι ; Αυτό που έχω είναι 600watt .

----------


## p270

ti κατανωλση εχουν τα μηχανηματα που θα βαλεις επανω ; στην θεση σου θα αγοραζα ενα 1000w να εχω αερα και για να μπει και κατι ακομα επανω αλλα και για μου αφηνει περιθωρειο να σωσω τις εργασιες μου 

να ξερεις οτι το ups δεν ειναι για δουλευουμε αλλα απλως να κανουμε save και να κλεισουμε τα μηχανηματα τουλαχιστον για αυτο ειναι τα ups που αγοραζουμε για τα σπιτια μας

----------

DimMani (30-06-18)

----------


## DimMani

> ti κατανωλση εχουν τα μηχανηματα που θα βαλεις επανω ; στην θεση σου θα αγοραζα ενα 1000w να εχω αερα και για να μπει και κατι ακομα επανω αλλα και για μου αφηνει περιθωρειο να σωσω τις εργασιες μου 
> 
> να ξερεις οτι το ups δεν ειναι για δουλευουμε αλλα απλως να κανουμε save και να κλεισουμε τα μηχανηματα τουλαχιστον για αυτο ειναι τα ups που αγοραζουμε για τα σπιτια μας


Ευχαριστώ , θα επανέλθω εν καιρώ .

----------

